# 3000 baby!



## Zhure (Jun 2, 2003)

3000th post!

Holding firm to the 21st most prolific poster. Quantity of quality any day, baby!

Greg


----------



## Darkness (Jun 2, 2003)

If Crothian were here, he would tell you that post count means nothing.













Of course, Crothian can easily say that; _he_ has more than enough already, after all.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 2, 2003)

3001

Yeah, I know. "There is no post count."

I remember 1000 meaning something, but 2000 wasn't important at all.

Maybe it makes me 3rd level?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 2, 2003)

Congratulations! But be careful, us Hiveminders are slowly but surely moving up the lists again...


----------



## HellHound (Jun 2, 2003)

No Zhure...

Not level 3.

You are level 8.

It's time for you to learn some _real_ magic.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 2, 2003)

Can I just leap into Fireball or do I have to piddle around with Prestidigitation?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 2, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Congratulations! But be careful, us Hiveminders are slowly but surely moving up the lists again... *





Yeah that level drain is harsh.


----------



## Ashardalon (Jun 2, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Congratulations! But be careful, us Hiveminders are slowly but surely moving up the lists again... *




I'm coming, and I might be faster than you might expect!


----------



## Zhure (Jun 2, 2003)

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm coming, and I might be faster than you might expect!  *




That's more than vaguely disturbing.


----------



## Ashardalon (Jun 2, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *
> That's more than vaguely disturbing. *




What can I say, I'm not a native speaker.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 2, 2003)

It wasn't intended as a negative comment toward your language skills, just an askance take based on my sick and twisted non-Eric's-Grandmother-approved brain.
Greg


----------



## Ashardalon (Jun 2, 2003)

I didn't take it as negative.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 2, 2003)

hmmm, If I keep posting inanely to this thread, I can maybe take the #20 spot. 

Greg


----------



## Airwolf (Jun 2, 2003)

Congrats on the big 3K Zhure!


----------



## Zhure (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks!

And thanks for the bikini and thong pics. You're my hero.
Greg


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 2, 2003)

Congrats and is that Y3K been threw the Y2K checks.


----------



## Airwolf (Jun 2, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Thanks!
> 
> And thanks for the bikini and thong pics. You're my hero.
> Greg *




Anything I can do to help.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 2, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *If Crothian were here, he would tell you that post count means nothing.
> *




Well, it does mean nothing!!


----------



## Zhure (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm just glad nobody said "candyman" three times.


----------



## randomling (Jun 2, 2003)

Candyman.

Candyman.

Candymaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.............................


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 2, 2003)

Hostur Hostur Hostur!
is still not as bad as
Rosie O'Donnel Rosie O'Donnel Rosie O'Donnel!


----------

